

Steve Jobs Didn't Make Anything - bennesvig
http://www.cstthegate.com/davetrott/2011/11/steve-jobs-didnt-make-anything/

======
vph
>He made it all happen.

Steve Jobs made a few cool stuffs, but this ain't true by a long shot. The man
died. Move on.

